# Cheapest disposable camera photo developer



## clearday (14 Jul 2006)

Hello,brilliant site.I have seven disposable camera that I never developed.Three are out of date on the casing but should be alright.I don't want to spend six or seven euro each in case they don't develop.
                Any thoughts,thanks.


----------



## CN624 (15 Jul 2006)

Can I add a supplementary question to the OP.

And do they give you your photos on disk from a disposable camera?


----------



## brodiebabe (15 Jul 2006)

CN624 said:
			
		

> Can I add a supplementary question to the OP.
> 
> And do they give you your photos on disk from a disposable camera?


 
No they are developed in to hard copy photo format.


----------



## brodiebabe (15 Jul 2006)

clearday said:
			
		

> Hello,brilliant site.I have seven disposable camera that I never developed.Three are out of date on the casing but should be alright.I don't want to spend six or seven euro each in case they don't develop.
> Any thoughts,thanks.


 
Boots 3 day development is about 5 euro I think.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2006)

brodiebabe said:
			
		

> No they are developed in to hard copy photo format.


Do they not give you the negatives too!?!


----------



## speedy (17 Jul 2006)

do not go to boots for developing your disposable cameras. i got our wedding cameras done there last year. the quality of the photos was disgraceful. one guest took a camera by accident and got it developed in sam mccauleys, 100% better quality. i was disgusted with boots and obviously couldn't get them developed again. what a waste!! cameras were fuji and great quality....


----------



## o2bwise (17 Jul 2006)

hi, try [broken link removed]  ph 1850 201 261. They'll send you envelope- and its freepost. you can put max of 3 disposable cameras in the envelope then it's 5.49 for  6x 4 prints up to 27 exposure per film. and 99c postange per film sent. Free film too with every film processed. Great qaulity...and they're Irish

PO Box 7, Listowel, Co. Kerry.

or try: [broken link removed]- can send up to 4 films per envelope. Free films back. 1800 55 65 39. Ring for envelopes to be posted to you. Postage back is €1.99 per film sent. cost is 5.99 per 27 exposure film with extra set only €3.50. But you get a doubleprint- so a mini photo beside the main print that you can put on the fridge or in your wallet.


or www.bonusprint.ie- usd it for my weddign digital snaps and great.

all posted back to you within a week. i never go near a camera shop


----------



## CharlieC (17 Jul 2006)

speedy said:
			
		

> do not go to boots for developing your disposable cameras. i got our wedding cameras done there last year. the quality of the photos was disgraceful. one guest took a camera by accident and got it developed in sam mccauleys, 100% better quality. i was disgusted with boots and obviously couldn't get them developed again. what a waste!! cameras were fuji and great quality....


 
We had a Kodak Advantix camera in the past and the quality of the photos was always erratic. In the end we found we always got great quality prints from Boots, I don't know was this down to the film that we used.
Perhaps different Boots stores have different equipment


----------



## Gordanus (18 Jul 2006)

it's often the quality of the developing fluid that they use; most of them develop in machines and some staff are a bit lazy about changing the fluid.  I've complained about the quality of photos and had them done again for nothing - quality much better.  It's always worthwhile to complain!


----------



## dam099 (18 Jul 2006)

brodiebabe said:
			
		

> No they are developed in to hard copy photo format.


 
That is the usual result but it may be possible to get them on disk at the same time if the developer offers this service. I've had disposable cameras developed and scanned to disk in the US a few times I just had to pay a little extra. In fact I recently had 10 disposable cameras developed from my wedding and didn't bother with prints at all just had them developed and scanned to the CD, got the negatives back aswell (again while in the US on my honeymoon). There is no technical reason why it can't be done just whether you can find somewhere that does it.


----------



## CN624 (18 Jul 2006)

Just found out today that the Kodak store on Abbey St will give you the images on disk from a disposable camera. 

I assume other places will provide the same service.


----------



## Ash (20 Jul 2006)

I couldn't say for certain that all photograph shops can do images from a disposable camera on disk but I know it is possible in most camera stores to have photos from regular film put onto disk.  
As for quality of photos, much depends on the quality of the lens used in originally taking the picture.  It is reasonable to think that the lens in a disposable camera may not reach the higher standard of that in a "regular" camera.
I have found that putting the photos on to disk costs extra, somewhere between Eur1.00 and 3.00 per film (even if only one disk is used for more than one film) in my experience.  Ask at the time of purchase.


----------



## dam099 (20 Jul 2006)

Ash said:
			
		

> As for quality of photos, much depends on the quality of the lens used in originally taking the picture. It is reasonable to think that the lens in a disposable camera may not reach the higher standard of that in a "regular" camera.


 
That is certainly true I find that disposable camera image quality often leaves a lot to be desired. Putting it on disk does not seem to make it any worse though and offers the possibilty of using Photoshop to possibly enhance the image quality. I'm not very artistic so can't do anything fancy but I was able to improve the brightness/contrast and the colour saturation (tone down some overly red skin tones) in a few pics which was definitely a noticeable improvement.


----------



## JohnDigital (21 Jul 2006)

@ Clearday, if you take the disposable cameras to a mini-lab (camera shop/chemist, where they do the developing on-site) they will probably offer a service of developing the film, but not printing it, until you get to see the negatives to see if you do actually want the film done. I used to work in one in Bray and we just charged £1 to develop the negatives and then credited that £1 towards the full price of the printing if the customer decided to proceed.


----------



## clearday (21 Jul 2006)

All sorted.I got them developed in Boots.24,27 and 36 exposures,all added up to 34 euro for 6 cameras.Thanks all.


----------

